# Problemas con Grub2

## ramiromd

Buenas, soy nuevo en Gentoo y en la comunidad. Esta tarde he instalado el sistema base únicamente.

El contexto del problema es el siguiente: tengo una partición con Debian, entonces no instale el Grub desde la instalación de Gentoo, porque tenía pensado que en Debian lo iba a agarrar.

El hecho es que el Grub2 de Debian, no ha logrado leer a Gentoo de movida. Por lo que intenté agregarlo a mano.

Al intentar entrar a Gentoo Grub me devuelve lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> Error: file not found
> 
> Error: file not found
> 
> Error: you need to load the kernel first
> ...

 

Estoy tanto en el foro de Debian como aquí tratando de resolver el "enigma".

Agradecería cualquier tipo de ayuda.

Un saludo y gracias.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Error: you need to load the kernel first 

 

Pues lo que dice es que no encuentra el kernel.

Danos detalles de como incluiste la particion de gentoo en el grub de debian.

----------

## mattst88

Postea grub.conf. En cuál partición está el kernel de gentoo?

(lo siento por mi español  :Smile: 

----------

## ramiromd

Esteban y  matts  gracias por las respuestas.

A ver voy a tratar de publicar la mayor cantidad de info posible. Si me falta algo solo me dicen.

Primero la salida de mi fdisk -l, dejo en negrita la partición con Gentoo:

 *Quote:*   

> Disco /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
> 
> Units = cilindros of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
> ...

 

En Debian poseo GRUB 2, por lo que para insertar la entrada de Gentoo modifique el archivo 40_custom agregando estas líneas:

 *Quote:*   

> menuentry "Gentoo Base System release 2.0.2" {
> 
>         root (sd0,7)
> 
>         kernel /boot/vmLinuz-version root=/dev/sda7 ro quiet
> ...

 

Saludos.

----------

## lexming

Buenas, a ver, creo que tu entrada para GRUB2 debería ser algo como:

```
menuentry "Gentoo Base System release 2.0.2" {

insmod part_msdos

insmod ext2

set root='(hd0,7)'

linux /boot/vmLinuz-version root=/dev/sda7 ro quiet

initrd /boot/initrd.img-Version

}
```

Lo he reescrito mirando mi propio grub.cfg así que puede haber algún error, pero más o menos es esto  :Smile: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> menuentry "Gentoo Base System release 2.0.2" {
> 
> root (sd0,7)
> 
> kernel /boot/vmLinuz-version root=/dev/sda7 ro quiet
> ...

 

eso de arriba es digamos un esqueleto pero no creo que hayas nombrado a tu kernel como vmLinuz-version ni a tu initrd como initrd.img-Version así es que si has compilado con genkernel mira a ver que nombre les ha dado a ambas cosas y sustituye vmlinuz-version por ese nombre y con el initrd haces igual.

Esos archivos el genkernel creo que los coloca en /boot aunque no lo digo a ciencia cierta pues siempre he compilado el kernel a mano.

----------

## ramiromd

Esteban efectivamente compilé con genkernel. Encontré donde me colocó el kernel (/boot/kernel) pero no encontré el intrd. Voy a posponer esto hasta el fin de semana, que tengo más tiempo.

volverán a saber de mi   :Very Happy: 

Saludos y gracias.

----------

